# Elapid Albino



## paleoherp (Feb 4, 2009)

I was looking though an old herp book of mine by Peter Mirtschin and Rickard Davis 1986 edition and was admiring the Albino Tiger and was wondering, are there many Albino Elapids in private collections.
I have managed to scan a photo of the Albino Tiger in my book but would love to see pics if anyone does own Albino Elapids of any species


----------



## scorps (Feb 4, 2009)

Thiers heaps around, I couldnt tell you all the species off the top of my head but thiers a few, check out rep aus mag edition on alb's


----------



## junglepython2 (Feb 4, 2009)

I presume you have seen the reptiles australia special on albinos? If not it's well worth a look. Plenty more albino elapids out there then I expected.


----------



## paleoherp (Feb 4, 2009)

Sorry the scan didn't seem to upload, but here is a pic out of the book.


----------



## paleoherp (Feb 4, 2009)

I have only seen 3 or 4 issues of that mag. Been living under a rock for 15 years.


----------



## jasonryles810 (Feb 4, 2009)

does anyone know who owns the albino tiger? anyone out there have any albino elapids in there collections?


----------



## Vincent (Feb 4, 2009)

The problem is no specialist elapid keepers actually own any albino elapids. We cant afford to. We're all poor, humble people. Their all owned by the cruel rich python breeders.


----------



## paleoherp (Feb 4, 2009)

ShaneBlack said:


> The problem is no specialist elapid keepers actually own any albino elapids. We cant afford to. We're all poor, humble people. Their all owned by the cruel rich python breeders.



cum on Shane I don't believe that, you have posted some of the best elapid pics I have ever seen. Lol


----------



## Sturdy (Feb 4, 2009)

paleoherp said:


> cum on Shane



had to read that twice...

I have a poster in my herp room about albinos of australia 
the albino RBB looks bloody wicked sick.


----------



## funcouple (Feb 4, 2009)

ShaneBlack said:


> The problem is no specialist elapid keepers actually own any albino elapids. We cant afford to. We're all poor, humble people. Their all owned by the cruel rich python breeders.


 poor shane...lol...only wished i had half of what you have. cant wait to see more pictures of your elapids posted


----------



## jasonryles810 (Feb 4, 2009)

itd be interesting to know if anyone out there did have albino elapids...i guess most people keep there cards pretty close to there chest...


----------



## paleoherp (Feb 4, 2009)

Sturdy said:


> had to read that twice...
> 
> I have a poster in my herp room about albinos of australia
> the albino RBB looks bloody wicked sick.



Sorry mate it's my missus that's doing the typing 

Love RBB's their  the only elapid I keep these days although I do have a soft spot for tigers.


----------



## disasterpiece7.0 (Feb 4, 2009)

Well at least we know these elapids aren't crossed with darwin..... or are they? :shock:

Shane, poor and humble you may be, but geez you've got some nice snakes. I wants your cape yorks!!


----------



## DanTheMan (Feb 4, 2009)

Wow that tiger is amazing, I would kill for it.
Crap, an albino Red Belly?! That would be orgasmic.
Any one got pics of a wild albino? That would be cool.


----------



## moosenoose (Feb 4, 2009)

The albino tigers are something else aren't they?  Only ever seen pics, but would love to see one in the flesh!


----------



## paleoherp (Feb 4, 2009)

Actually the more me and the missus ponder over the pic of the Albino Tiger the more we think that it is a museum specimen and is probably dead. There are a couple of things in the pic that don't sit right with me. 
What do you guys think?


----------



## scorps (Feb 4, 2009)

IMO it looks like a preserved speciman


----------



## paleoherp (Feb 5, 2009)

scorps said:


> IMO it looks like a preserved speciman



Yep I agree scorps


----------



## paleoherp (Feb 5, 2009)

I hope i look that good when I'm dead


----------



## natrix (Feb 5, 2009)

The 'Albino Special' issue of Reptiles Australia Mag (vol 3 issue 4) has pics of the following Elapid Albinos ---- common death adder , desert death adder , lowland copperhead , Eastern Brown , Yellow faced Whip Snake ,Eastern tiger , White crowned snake & RBB.
Plus of course Pythons & Lizards.


----------



## ecosnake (Feb 5, 2009)

here is one I found many years ago...it was gravid at the time. sorry dont have larger photo


----------



## PimmsPythons (Feb 5, 2009)

jasonryles810 said:


> does anyone know who owns the albino tiger? anyone out there have any albino elapids in there collections?



i know who owns it but at this stage he is trying to keep low profile with it.its alive and well.babies may still be some time away yet.
cheers
simon


----------



## textilis (Feb 5, 2009)

As the story goes with the tiger in Mirtchisin's book is , a bloke who had a fondness for snakes but not a keeper was riding his motorbike in ........, Victoria and seen a squished snake on the side of the road, he pulled over and noticed that there were live babies wriggling around in and besides the mother, I few of these babies were white so were picked and placed inside the mans jacket pocket and taken to a small reptile park in Vic, the photo taken of the adult was many years ago and the tiger has since passed.


----------



## PilbaraPythons (Feb 5, 2009)

Yes, that albino RBB snake is absolutely spectacular and I really, really want one.


----------



## PhilK (Feb 5, 2009)

Any photos of the albino red belly?


----------



## -Peter (Feb 5, 2009)

If that tiger is a live is it actually an albino?
The rbb was caught by a member of Hawkesbury Herps several years ago in a school up that way.


----------



## paleoherp (Feb 5, 2009)

Yeah i would really like an albino RBB, not sure what their worth but I'm pretty sure that I couldn't afford one.


----------



## junglepython2 (Feb 5, 2009)

I was under the impression they were not permitting the rbbs to breed is this true?


----------



## lovey (Feb 5, 2009)

I was lucky enough to see an albino RBBS in the flesh.

It was at the wildlife refuge inside John Maroney Correctional Facility near Richmond, NSW.

We went their for TAFE and they were minding it for the owner while he was
on holidays. It is an amazing looking animal and very placid.

Dean


----------



## Aslan (Feb 5, 2009)

Reptiles Australia Vol 3 Issue 4 has photographs and a small spiel attached to the following elapids;

Common Death Adder _Acanthophis antarcticus_
Desert Death Adder _Acanthophis pyrrhus_
Lowland Copperhead _Austrelaps superbus_
Yellow-faced Whip Snake _Demansia psammophis_
Eastern Brown Snake _Pseudonaja textilis_
Easter Tiger Snake _Notechis scutatus_
White-crowned Snake _ Cacophis harriettae_
Red-bellied Black Snake _Pseudechis porphriacus_

In relation to the Tiger Snake photographed in the magazine it states that the animal is four years old, indicating that it is definately in a collection, and likely a private one as an animal of this nature held in a zoo collection (or similar) would likely be known within the hobby.


----------



## junglepython2 (Feb 5, 2009)

An albino small eyed was also found.


----------



## Aslan (Feb 5, 2009)

junglepython2 said:


> I was under the impression they were not permitting the rbbs to breed is this true?


 
My understanding is that the RBBs is in 'permanent care' after it was captured after a bite incident...

I suppose it is really matter of who the 'carer' is - if it was handed in to the local Herp Club and handed out to a member is there any way to prevent that person from then attempting to breed the animal...?


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Feb 5, 2009)

There is more than one albino Tiger around. Unfortunately they all seem to be boys, and one of the ones out there is apparently an inconsistent feeder. They are one of the few albino snakes that interest me and I would love to get some in the future.


----------



## DanTheMan (Feb 5, 2009)

junglepython2 said:


> An albino small eyed was also found.



Yea there's a pic of one in Field Guide to Australian Reptiles by S. Swanson.


----------



## snakehunter (Feb 5, 2009)

I know who owns the RBBS, last time I spoke with the owner there were no plans on breeding it unfortunately


----------



## PilbaraPythons (Feb 5, 2009)

snakehunter
Do you know why there are no plans to breed this amazing specimen ? That would be a tradgedy for the elapid hobbists.
Please tell him I will pay top dollars for something as special as this animal and will attempt to breed it for everyone to enjoy in the future.

Regards Dave


----------



## NCHERPS (Feb 5, 2009)

PilbaraPythons said:


> snakehunter
> Do you know why there are no plans to breed this amazing specimen ? That would be a tradgedy for the elapid hobbists.
> Please tell him I will pay top dollars for something as special as this animal and will attempt to breed it for everyone to enjoy in the future.
> 
> Regards Dave



The guy that owns it is a real old timer and he is a long term member of Wires. He has no interest in the hobby market/buying/selling or even breeding, and won't let the snake go for any amount of money.

I suppose It is a shame for the real elapid fans out there.

Neil


----------



## jamgo (Feb 5, 2009)

NCHERPS said:


> The guy that owns it is a real old timer and he is a long term member of Wires. He has no interest in the hobby market/buying/selling or even breeding, and won't let the snake go for any amount of money.
> 
> I suppose It is a shame for the real elapid fans out there.
> 
> Neil


Thats always seems to be the way the albino elapids seem to end up in the hands of people who either can't breed them or have no interest in breeding them .


----------



## pythons73 (Feb 5, 2009)

What would be the price of something that rare,please dont say,whatever your willing to pay for it.I dont want a exact figure,just somewhere around the area.


----------



## PilbaraPythons (Feb 5, 2009)

How is he legally keeping it if it is healthy, should it not be released ?( not that I ever wish that )


----------



## BenReyn (Feb 5, 2009)

Yeah, I really liked the ALbino RBBS on the ALbino poster for RA
Hope people post some pics of albino elapids that they possess.
Ben


----------



## Vincent (Feb 5, 2009)

A few years back i offered that old bloke with the albino RBBS a fair chunk of money through a bloke who knew him. More than albino carpets are worth now. I never even received a reply from him. Looks like it will never be bred from.


----------



## amazonian (Feb 5, 2009)

snakehunter said:


> I know who owns the RBBS, last time I spoke with the owner there were no plans on breeding it unfortunately


 
I take it Jeff still has it then lol


----------



## emerald_taipan (Feb 5, 2009)

I'm pretty sure that albino tiger was owned by a bloke who used to have a reptile park at warnambool in victoria years ago.


----------



## moosenoose (Feb 5, 2009)

To a degree you have to admire the old guy sticking by his guns on how much he must value the animal. It does seem quite a waste not breeding something so rare though.


----------



## baxtor (Feb 5, 2009)

emerald_taipan said:


> I'm pretty sure that albino tiger was owned by a bloke who used to have a reptile park at warnambool in victoria years ago.


 
Barry searle (spelling?) I think was his name. I gave him one of my tigers many years ago as I was going travelling for a few years and I believe he closed down not long after and animals were dispersed to other places but I think the albino tiger actually died.


----------



## pythons73 (Feb 5, 2009)

Imo i think its a waste,some1 should own it to breed so others can enjoy too.Fair enough hes had it for a long time,so what would a animal like that be worth,considering it is a rare animal,


----------



## -Peter (Feb 6, 2009)

PilbaraPythons said:


> How is he legally keeping it if it is healthy, should it not be released ?( not that I ever wish that )



If he hasn't transferred it to his private license; which is possible through the unreleasble system; then it would be being held on the WIRES GL. 
DECC doesn't actually support permanent care animals in concept and I understand WIRES dont have any registered Educational Animals at present but I may be wrong on that as its a verbal.
Unreleasable animals are transferred to private keepers generally through the herp societies though I have been lead to understand that the rescue organisation has discretion on passing on. I hope thats true or I am up S creek.


----------

